# Are You Happy With Your Home, Your Location, Your Surroundings and Your Neighbors?



## SeaBreeze

We have a small house in the suburbs with a big back yard and an open natural area behind us, no houses back there, cars or people...just some wildlife.  We're lucky to have very nice neighbors, some of the houses in the neighborhood are rentals, even though some families change out now and then,  the folks all seem to be quiet and respectful of each other.  There are no loud railroad tracks, loud overhead planes, or smelly businesses nearby to negatively affect our quality of life.  No fast traffic on our block.  So all in all, we're pretty happy and plan to stay where we are for good.

Are you happy with your home and surroundings?


----------



## SifuPhil

I don't really have a home, just a house. But it has a roof and heat and running hot and cold water, so I'm thankful for that.

Some half-grassed dirt in the back, a parking lot on the side and a ton of traffic flying by out front. Half-way houses across the street. Druggies and hookers up the street.

But I'm used to it - I DID grow up in NY! layful:


----------



## Ameriscot

Very happy. Location is ideal. Coastal road with a forest behind us and a sea loch in front. 1/2 acre. Quiet neighbours.  I'd like a bigger kitchen but otherwise happy.

10 miles from small town but an hour and a half to Glasgow for shopping, culture, airport, major hospitals.

The only possible improvement would be weather but then if we had great weather we'd be overpopulated and even more tourists.

Yes we do escape the winters with cold rain and wind and short daylight hours.


----------



## Ameriscot

SB, sounds ideal!   We are also staying put.

Philly, okay, we'll adopt you!


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Philly, okay, we'll adopt you!



YAY! I won't be any trouble, I won't eat much and I hardly ever need to be walked!

Oh, hey - I'm bringing some of my friends with me, too!


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> YAY! I won't be any trouble, I won't eat much and I hardly ever need to be walked!
> 
> Oh, hey - I'm bringing some of my friends with me, too!
> 
> View attachment 26870



Birds are fine but they can't come in the house. You don't mind sleeping in the shed do you?


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> Birds are fine but they can't come in the house. You don't mind sleeping in the shed do you?



Umm ... er ... _shed_? 

I thought, being the newest addition, I'd get the master bedroom. You DO have satellite TV and high-speed Internet, right? And home delivery of pizza?


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Umm ... er ... _shed_?
> 
> I thought, being the newest addition, I'd get the master bedroom. You DO have satellite TV and high-speed Internet, right? And home delivery of pizza?



No way are you getting my beloved master bedroom with sea view! We quit Sky satellite as we object to paying Rupert Murdoch. Internet not bad but not yet high speed. It's been promised. Sorry we are semi rural. No home deliveries and there aren't any real pizza places in town. No fast food other than fish n chip shops.


----------



## SifuPhil

Ameriscot said:


> No way are you getting my beloved master bedroom with sea view! We quit Sky satellite as we object to paying Rupert Murdoch. Internet not bad but not yet high speed. It's been promised. Sorry we are semi rural. No home deliveries and there aren't any real pizza places in town. No fast food other that fish n chip shops.



Oh ...

You know what? I just checked my lease - I can't get out of it for another 5 years. Sorry. 

*brings his parrots back inside*


----------



## Karen99

SeaBreeze said:


> We have a small house in the suburbs with a big back yard and an open natural area behind us, no houses back there, cars or people...just some wildlife.  We're lucky to have very nice neighbors, some of the houses in the neighborhood are rentals, even though some families change out now and then,  the folks all seem to be quiet and respectful of each other.  There are no loud railroad tracks, loud overhead planes, or smelly businesses nearby to negatively affect our quality of life.  No fast traffic on our block.  So all in all, we're pretty happy and plan to stay where we are for good.
> 
> Are you happy with your home and surroundings?



We have a 1700 sq ft house on the edge of a large city.  The yards are moderate size and easy to keep up. We've lived here 20+ years and know the neighbors..it's a quiet neighborhood.  The location is perfect for us..it's not too far to mountains, ocean or whatever.  The weather is excellent all year.  I wouldn't want to live anywhere else..so that's saying something.


----------



## FazeFour

I'm very happy where I am, and feel extremely lucky for the way things fell into place in this phase of my life. 

In partnership with one of my cousins, I was buying a small market up in the Sierra Nevada foothills as well as a small cabin situated within walking distance from the store. Four years later some serious medical problems made it impossible for me to work. Here's where the luck came in - my partner found someone to buy my half of the store and I put a sizable chunk of it toward the home loan. My son assumed the remainder of the loan. I get to live here for as long as I can, then my son gets the cabin to rent out, sell, or use as a vacation home. The cabin is comparable to a "tiny house" except that my bedroom, a fairly recent addition, is huge. The original bedroom is a small but pleasant guest bedroom. It even has a tiny basement that has electricity! It's perfect for me. 

There are some real "mountain folk" here, men in kilts, Native Americans, Wiccans, Pagans, biker dudes, and lots of aging hippies...all of them whom I have met are wonderful people. Other wildlife includes deer, owls, a white wolf that shows up now and then, gorgeous hummingbirds, and we're in the path of an annual Sphinx Moth migration. I have snowy winters and hot summers, am within 20 miles of pine forest mountains to the north and a well developed city to the southwest. For me, someone who prefers to live small, it's a dream come true.


----------



## Ameriscot

SifuPhil said:


> Oh ...
> 
> You know what? I just checked my lease - I can't get out of it for another 5 years. Sorry.
> 
> *brings his parrots back inside*



Fine.  Just fine.  Be that way.  layful:


----------



## Capt Lightning

I live in a small village on the other side of Scotland to Ameriscot.  My village has barely changed in size since it was founded 250 years ago.  It was originally built to manufacture a coarse cloth called Osnaburg for the slave trade.  Sorry to say that considerable wealth in this area did come from that trade.  Anyway, that didn't work out, but the village flourished with a wide variety of trades and professions eg The souter (shoe maker),  squarewright (carpenter), book binder, merchant and even a surgeon.

Now all that has gone - the 2 churches, the school, the shops, the inn - all gone as people have the ability to travel to find work.
My house dates from the 1830's and is built from locally quarried stone. It has a secure feel to it with walls up to 30" thick.
The village is quiet ( except for the odd helicopter goin to/from the oil rigs) and most people know one another.

The real downside is that small rural villages don't get a lot of money spent on them.  The bus service has been reduced, there's little chance of getting high speed broadband - even the local health centre has virtually closed because they couldn't get doctors.  So, we have to travel to the shops, the doctor, the dentist, the library etc..

On the other hand, we live in the countryside (but close to the sea),  the air is clear and fresh and if you know the right person to ask, you can get just about anything you need.  The quality of food available is top quality - and we're just on the edge of the malt whisky producing area.

If I move, it will be because as I get more ancient, it would be better to be near to ameanities such as the doctor.


----------



## Pappy

Although we live in a "trailer park", we are very comfortable and have some great neighbors. The houses are close, but our place has a canal and woods behind us. There are just over 500 units in our community and very little crime. When an emergency does come in the park, we know that someone is usually in health trouble.


----------



## jujube

I like our small home, but we'd move in a flash if we could sell the house right now (housing sales is still very depressed in the area).  We have the neighbors from hell across the street and I don't see the situation getting any better.  Luckily, we're gone 4-5 months a year, so it could be worse.


----------



## AprilT

I live in a fantastic area, visitors envy me, there's much to love about it, but, I'm tempted to move for a variety of reason, not being happy about where I live isn't really the reason in and of itself.  I have access to so much quiet enough most of the time surrounded by beaches and a multitude of cultural activities, a place where seniors feel alive and seem to live life to the fullest.


----------



## Jackie22

Wow, that sounds like a great area, April.

I am happy with my house and yard, even though it is a rural area, I like the peace and quite and I do most of my shopping online now.


----------



## Don M.

We live out in the boondocks, on 40 acres of heavy hardwood forest.  There are perhaps 20 families living within a mile, or two.  Our neighbors are all great, and the environment is very clean and quiet...the sole exception being a bit of dust from the gravel road.  We have several deer and other critters that roam the area, and the neighbors cute little beagle that visits with us most days when they are at work   The nearest town, 3 miles away, has all the necessities, and we are probably no more than 40 miles from several other towns that have virtually anything we might need.  It's a bit inconvenient sometimes, but the rewards outweigh any disadvantages.  Our health has improved with this healthy environment, and plenty of physical activity taking care of the place.  I'm sure the day will come when age dictates that we need to move to a more central area, but hopefully that day is years away.  

The house is about 2400 sq. ft, over a full basement/garage, with 4 bedrooms and 3 baths....plenty of room for the kids and grandkids when they come to visit.  My wife loves to sew/quilt, and has converted one of the bedrooms to her hobby room.  I also have a nice 900 sq. ft. workshop/garage a few yards from the house for the tractor, mowers, and tools, etc...where I spend most of my time, or in the yard/forest on good weather days.  On balance, this has been a great place to retire, and we take a 2 or 3 day break about once a month to go to the city and visit the kids and casinos....and a couple of days back in that hectic environment makes this place look pretty good.


----------



## Bobw235

We live on a cul-de-sac off of another cul-de-sac, so the neighborhood is great for kids in that there's virtually no traffic.  Very safe.  House is modest, the first one we ever bought.  Our starter home.  We've made improvements over the years and it's comfortable.  Wish we had a larger kitchen, but it's fine for the two of us.  Wish it had an alternative heat source (we're all electric), but there's no gas lines on our street and the builder refused to do oil at the time.  Neighbors are mostly fine.  Only one annoyance:  A miniature dachshund across the street that barks like a field at everything.  Owners are oblivious to it.  My wife want to get one of those electronic devices that are used for training that we can aim over there when the dog starts yapping since the neighbor won't do anything to silence the dog.  

I'll miss this house, but can no longer take the winters here.  I think we'll be gone from here in the next year or two.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Mine's okay. People who've seen it remark on the clever and efficient use of space and how "cute" it is. Neighborhood is fine, neighbors nice. Wish there was just a little more separation from daughter's house but that's not possible. Would have liked the sitting room and bedroom each a foot wider and a foot longer. That wasn't doable, either, so here I am in Lilliput. Also wish I had a screened porch.

However...wish in one hand, sh*t in the other and see which one gets full first

I do have free reign to plant flowers in an enormous back yard. That's a plus, and it's pretty in spring/summer/fall.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

I am very happy with my home and location. The beach, mountains, and even New York City are within easy reach. My husband and I have always lived within a 50 mile radius of where we were born. Today that is almost unheard of. When I was very small the family would take day trips,we always drove through my little town to get to PA for a picnic. Even at that young age I loved going through this town. I'm not sure why, maybe because it was so quaint and seemed inviting. Little did I know that I would marry, and I hope, spend the rest of my life here.


----------



## fureverywhere

PFFFFT, sigh....where do I begin? This house is probably more than a hundred years old. Still has original insulation and boiler. In the 50's or 60's three guys named Nunzio came in and moved the staircase and added an upstairs bedroom. I think they used plaster and old pizza boxes...then put stucco over that. The electrical used to be above the basement ceiling in a big ball. 

Yup you put the microwave on at the wrong moment and you blow out blocks around. Asbestos and mold in the basement. I could be packed to move in two weeks. But the land is worth a lot. The house would be condemned but if they level it the land is a good neighborhood...well except for the few drive by's down the way. Somebody would be crazy enough to buy it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Fur, do you live in Stephanie Plum's neighborhood? LOL


----------



## Susie

I live in an overbuilt suburb of Melbourne---units, flats, houses, even birds, all fighting for space (Haven't seen a fox for a long time, but a mother duck with ducklings braved the road and paid a visit).
Can be pretty noisy here: Neighbors engaged in discussions in various languages--Greek, Laotian, German, Chinese, Indian, Portuguese (Brazil), and more.
The neighborhood has always been friendly.
There is easy access to a shopping mall by bus, car, or on foot; the train to Melbourne or elsewhere only a few blocks away.
I'll never move, even if I were offered a beautiful home or mansion in the nearby hills.   :cool2:


----------



## Ameriscot

Susie, my husband's brother and his family live in Yarraville in one of those cute houses with the ironwork on the front. They love it. They've been there about 35 years.


----------



## fureverywhere

Fur, do you live in Stephanie Plum's neighborhood? LOL 

Not sure of the reference...but probably...who?????


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I live in a fantastic area, visitors envy me, there's much to love about it, but, I'm tempted to move for a variety of reason, not being happy about where I live isn't really the reason in and of itself.  I have access to so much quiet enough most of the time surrounded by beaches and a multitude of cultural activities, a place where seniors feel alive and seem to live life to the fullest.



Sounds good. If you moved would it be nearby or a different area.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds good. If you moved would it be nearby or a different area.



My aunt is trying to talk me into moving to CA, to be near my cousins or to my mom's hometown in NC, I may consider, Winston Salem, NC, I have till sept to make finale decision.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> My aunt is trying to talk me into moving to CA, to be near my cousins or to my mom's hometown in NC, I may consider, Winston Salem, NC, I have till sept to make finale decision.



Before I moved abroad I was considering somewhere around Wilmington or the central or northern coast of Cali.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

fureverywhere said:


> Fur, do you live in Stephanie Plum's neighborhood? LOL
> 
> Not sure of the reference...but probably...who?????



I guess you haven't read Janet Evanovich's books. Stephanie Plum is a bounty hunter in Trenton, has all kinds of wacky adventures involving her BFs, her family including a grandmother who goes to viewings before the funeral for everybody whether she knew them or not, a sidekick named Lula.


----------



## fureverywhere

I read one of her books for a college class, maybe an author I could get into again


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

They're a series, so best to start with the first one...One for the Money.


----------



## Capt Lightning

I like old maps as they show you how places progress over the years.  Here is part of a map of my village from the mid 1800's.
A modern map would be almost identical!  However, there are a few interesting snippits....

1. At the top of the map, you see the name Fishtown.  This is not the name of the village or anything to do with fish.  It appears to come from the Gaelic ' Baile Feith' - town by the moss burn.  My house in the one just under 'Fishtown' plot 1952.
2. At the bottom of the map is 'Chapel house'  - no longer standing.  This was the original 'Maunfactory' of 'Osnaburg' - a coarse cloth for slaves' clothing.  When this venture failed, the factory became a 'chapel of ease'.  This was a place of worship for people unable to go to the parish church some miles away.  
3. At the bottom LH is the church & manse which replaced the earlier chapel and the school - now a private residence.  Behind the school was the 'Glebe' - a piece of land which helped provide an income for the church.


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Before I moved abroad I was considering somewhere around Wilmington or the central or northern coast of Cali.



Wilmington is very nice, it's an area, I had considered a time or two very nice coastal area.  Winston Salem has a rich family history for me, I've always been kind of drawn to the area, only problem it's far inland, but for it being in the south it has a good cultural history including my family's.  My mom and siblings are buried there it just some place I want to rest, but in the mean time, I'm having way too much fun in FL, so, it's not an easy decision at the moment, so, we'll see.  We're I am now if really way too expensive for my blood, but, I could move one county over and be fine, I really do love how much this area has to offer seniors, I've never seen an area, like this one where it seems to be better to be a senior if you want to really enjoy life more.  LOL!  The unfortunate thing is too many others are realizing it and this is causing the cost of living to keep sky-rocketing, housing has gone up some 33% in just a couple of years.


----------



## QuickSilver

No...  I'm not... BUT I am becoming happier.   I have lived the last 35 years in a very small brick bungalow style house on a small city lot.  I have always wanted a huge kitchen..  a formal dining room.... and a fireplace.   But stayed in that very small house with the corresponding very small mortgage  in order to sock money away for retirement... which I did.    The intention was always to sell the small house and use the money to put down on the "house of my dreams"...  my "Someday" house..  

Well........Retirement is here at the end of the year..  and I've began to realize that the Dream House is not really such a great idea..  More to clean... higher taxes.. More outdoor maintenance.. another mortgage...  So what's the point?   We've decided to put money into our "Small house" to make it more Senior Friendly... and stay put..   I'm going to remodel the kitchen and bath.. put down all new hardwood floors.. put in new bay windows...  Definitely get some tuck pointing done..  and enjoy a nice paid for low maintenance house..


----------



## BlunderWoman

Well, I moved into this old double wide last April after my house burned down. I have been having the entire thing rebuilt from top to bottom. It had been sitting vacant for so long it was in bad shape. So I had the entire thing gutted. it has new walls, floors, ceilings . All of the cabinets were torn out & new ones put in. They really used the cheapest materials to build this. I've used much better materials. I've put down ceramic tile flooring. I've had the shower stalls tiled. When it's done i'll put before and after photos up. They still need to do the master bedroom and bathroom. They won't start that until a couple of weeks from now. 
I picked all of the room colors, etc. The only thing my ex picked out was the ceramic floor tile. So for the most part everything is my design. I love living in the country so I'm happy here. The double wide sits on 7 acres. So.....I have room to sit in my pj's if I want. Truthfully, I would have liked something much much smaller because it's just me now & this place has 5 bedrooms , a livingroom, a den, a big kitchen, and 3 full baths. BUT... I have a comfy home in colors I like. Yay!


----------



## Linda

SifuPhil said:


> I don't really have a home, just a house. But it has a roof and heat and running hot and cold water, so I'm thankful for that.
> 
> Some half-grassed dirt in the back, a parking lot on the side and a ton of traffic flying by out front. Half-way houses across the street. Druggies and hookers up the street.
> 
> But I'm used to it - I DID grow up in NY! layful:


Phil you could get a job selling real estate since you have such a charming way of describing your place.


----------



## Lon

I live alone now in a apartment and like it, and the surrounding area with all the conveniences.


----------



## Guitarist

I like fish n chips better than pizza and I have no birds.  

Just two cats who love fish too.  

lol


----------



## Guitarist

Ameriscot said:


> No way are you getting my beloved master bedroom with sea view! We quit Sky satellite as we object to paying Rupert Murdoch. Internet not bad but not yet high speed. It's been promised. Sorry we are semi rural. No home deliveries and there aren't any real pizza places in town. No fast food other than fish n chip shops.



I like fish n chips better than pizza.

I have no birds.  Just two cats who also like fish.

lol


----------



## oldman

We started our search for a condo yesterday. Why do two people need 3600 sq. ft. of living space, not including the basement and patio areas? We don't. I get upset every time that I have to send in the tax money.


----------



## Butterfly

I would actually like a smaller place, but with the depressed real estate market around here, and the money I'd have to spend to bring it up to snuff for sale, I'd probably lose money in the bargain.  I've lived in this same area forever (except for the times I've been gone off somewhere), but I bought this house from my mother after my dad died -- she continued to live here while we were overseas and stationed elsewhere in the states.  She liked living here, but just didn't want to own the place.  It's paid off now, of course.  

I guess I just moved around too much as a military dependent and the idea of actually moving is pretty distasteful to me.


----------



## grannyjo

Been living in this villa for about 21 years now.  At first it was delightful - it was at the edge of the city and I had cow paddocks and banana plantations all around.

The city has grown,  and so now I have housing all around,  no cow paddocks and even the banana plantations have been taken over for housing.

The road traffic has increased as have the noise levels.

Oh well,  that's progress I guess.


----------



## deesierra

As far as my home, a bigger bathroom and some acreage would be nice.....but couldn't be happier with my location, my surroundings, and my neighbors!


----------



## Kitties

Butterfly said:


> I would actually like a smaller place, but with the depressed real estate market around here, and the money I'd have to spend to bring it up to snuff for sale, I'd probably lose money in the bargain.  I've lived in this same area forever (except for the times I've been gone off somewhere), but I bought this house from my mother after my dad died -- she continued to live here while we were overseas and stationed elsewhere in the states.  She liked living here, but just didn't want to own the place.  It's paid off now, of course.
> 
> I guess I just moved around too much as a military dependent and the idea of actually moving is pretty distasteful to me.



My brother and his wife bought a house quickly when they moved again and he was stationed in Virginia. He retired out of the Navy there. In the end, they found the house small and I suggested moving but my brother refuses. He states he's moved too much. My parents moved a lot because my mother usually didn't get along with neighbors and then of coarse he moved in the military. I would have sold and bought something else but they had a room addition put on the house instead. My brother states they'll move again only when they can't get up the stairs anymore and don't want the upkeep. Probably to a condo. I've moved too much too and it's horrible.


----------



## RiverUp

I see this was posted years ago, but ...is an interesting topic.  I have great neighbors except one man who proved to be an education for me.  (He finally moved, thank the good Lord.)  I try to be pleasant to everyone and this is my main way of relating to others.  I have a tiny yard and he would bring his three, yes three, golden retrievers to "bathroom" in my yard.  (I do love dogs.)  He had already destroyed his own yard.  When I objected, he began to get angry and a couple of times he poured something on my grass to kill the grass.  He was the sort of person you read about but you think "it" won't happen to you.    You know,...he seemed to live to escalate anger.  But I am not attracted to anger and fighting, so I never got angry.  (I could understand something was wrong with him.)  Although I stood up for myself with the help of the HOA, I was able to keep myself and my family safe by not engaging with his anger.  What was odd was that he kept having tremendous and expensive leaks in his water pipes.  This happened about 8 times!  It was crazy; one time a pipe under my building burst and it burst on the side toward his building/unit/yard.  The water gushed onto his yard and flooded it and didn't hurt my yard at all!  He had a sweet wife and daughter and was very mean to them.  I still am amazed at all the financial trouble that man went through.  I always thought it was because of his behavior toward others.


----------



## CindyLouWho

Wow, RiverUp, what a predicament you were in, "it takes all kinds". I'm glad for your sake he moved. 

I've lived in my neighborhood for about 27 years.  I like the fact that I know my neighbors and take comfort in that, but there is always "one". My neighbors on one side of me keep to themselves, partly because some of them don't speak English, however, I know the man that lives there does.  

One morning I opened my front door and the woman neighbor was standing there almost at my front door with her dog. I tried to say hello but she said nothing and proceeded to walk casually back across my front lawn to get to her house. I'm like huh? Then another day I happened to look out my front window and she had walked across my front lawn and my driveway and was in my side yard letting her dog poop! 

I can't imagine walking across someone's yard to let my dog poop, day or night. No respect, no courtesy. Oy vey!


----------



## James

Moved out of a nearby City when I retired to a more rural setting.  Couldn't be happier.  Rush hour here is a couple of cars and a few tractors.


----------



## C'est Moi

We had this house built in 1994 and have happily been here ever since.  The neighborhood is showing its age but then so are we.      We raised our family here so the house is too big for hub and me now, but since we paid the mortgage off 10 years ago we have no desire to move.  Unless things change drastically we will age in place.

CindyLouWho--we have one of "those" neighbors who walks his dog to crap in other people's yards.   I have actually opened my front door and yelled "REALLY?????" at him.   Jackass.   So far he has been using other neighbor's grass but if he ever comes back here and I see him, he will get a shovelful of his dog poop delivered to his front doormat.   (And I'm a dog lover... so by no means do I see this as a "dog" issue.)


----------



## RiverUp

Yes, that is true; it is not a dog issue at all.  Thanks for all the comments.  I am pretty much over it, I think.  I'm not used to abrasive, bully neighbors coming at me, but it looks like he moved and I survived.    I am happily throwing grass food on my little yard and it is looking a lot better.  At least, I can see some of you are going through similar neighbors.  You have my, well, empathy.


----------



## debbie in seattle

Been in our home since 1978, hate it.   When my husband passes, will move to Az to be near one of my daughters.  Neighbors have changed, neighborhood has changed, no thanks not for me any longer.   I think of all the memories that have been created in this house and how easy it would be to stay and not be bothered with such a life change, but this isn’t for me here any longer.   We moved here because my husbands family lives in the area and I’m so over them, it’s going to be time for what I want.


----------



## Yongy

We moved to our present home, a detached 3 bedroom house in North East Wales, nearly 6 years ago. We are very pleased with our home and neighbourhood. The neighbours are friendly and we try to help each other out if need be.


----------



## twinkles

i wish i had my own place but cant afford it--1 neighbor close that is a drunken ding bat--their are no neighbors to talk to--sometimes gangs hang out at the end of the road--but i hafta stay here


----------



## CindyLouWho

CindyLouWho said:


> One morning I opened my front door and the woman neighbor was standing there almost at my front door with her dog. I tried to say hello but she said nothing and proceeded to walk casually back across my front lawn to get to her house. I'm like huh? Then another day I happened to look out my front window and she had walked across my front lawn and my driveway and was in my side yard letting her dog poop!



*So* yesterday I came home and found her dog's poop, once again, but in my driveway this time, up near my house. As I posted in my earlier thread, this woman uses my front yard as her personal "park" to walk her dog across, poop, and just leave it there. Just unbelievable. 

So...this morning I was going out back with my dog and hear "Good morning neighbor" and it's the man that lives with this woman and others, in the house. His voice  startled me because I obviously didn't know he would be peering over my back fence, trimming branches & I wasn't even dressed yet.

Anyway, it was a good opportunity to let him know about this woman that lives with him and what she is doing. He didn't say who she was, except to say, "Oh, yes, she has an attitude, that one". Probably his wife's, sister, who knows.

Said he was glad I told him, agrees she shouldn't be doing that and will let her know. He seems personable enough to speak with, but who knows if he will tell her or really agrees.

Anyway, glad he is aware that I won't be tolerating her seemingly oblivious lack of right and wrong and total disregard.

I'm not sure if at some point I will decide to move or not, since I have been here so long. I like my house but wish it were set in a small, beautiful mountain town and every morning I could wake up, look out my window and see the mountains, lake or valley below.....not back or side yard fences. Hope to someday make that dream come true. I grew up near the mountains, not where I am now, and I miss that small town environment.


----------



## Lon

Considering my age, health and finances yes I am happy with where I live.


----------



## wvnewbie

I've lived in different places over the years.  Among others: OH, PA, CA, FL, VA, Brasil (for 9 months), and now WV.  Rented and owned in those areas.  Talking with others about those different places, I am always asked which one I liked most.  That always makes me stop and ponder.  I LIKED THEM ALL!  Every place has +'s and -'s.  It's what you make of it.

Many comments about neighbors.  They never have a chance with me...<g>...  From day one, I am out and introducing myself, offering them a beer, offering to help, and asking how they like the neighborhood.  Most say "OK"; some are the "negative" type who would complain if you hung them with a new rope.  Now - Even the "bad guy" of the neighbor and I get along.  He is just "trash" and his small lot if VERY trashy.  I'm working on that and may need to involve the local "zoning" folks.  Altho' there is really no such thing as "zoning" nor building permits here.

I was looking to rent when I bought this place; but, it showed up on Craigslist of all places.  Needed a LOT of work; but, the price was right and I just paid cash.  So, no mortgage = YAY!  Surroundings:  About 5 miles and I am into the George Washing National Forest which is huge.  In a valley with a nice stream; not quite the typical WV Hollow".  But close...<g>...


----------



## C'est Moi

CindyLouWho said:


> *So* yesterday I came home and found her dog's poop, once again, but in my driveway this time, up near my house. As I posted in my earlier thread, this woman uses my front yard as her personal "park" to walk her dog across, poop, and just leave it there. Just unbelievable.
> 
> So...this morning I was going out back with my dog and hear "Good morning neighbor" and it's the man that lives with this woman and others, in the house. His voice  startled me because I obviously didn't know he would be peering over my back fence, trimming branches & I wasn't even dressed yet.
> 
> Anyway, it was a good opportunity to let him know about this woman that lives with him and what she is doing. He didn't say who she was, except to say, "Oh, yes, she has an attitude, that one". Probably his wife's, sister, who knows.
> 
> Said he was glad I told him, agrees she shouldn't be doing that and will let her know. He seems personable enough to speak with, but who knows if he will tell her or really agrees.
> 
> Anyway, glad he is aware that I won't be tolerating her seemingly oblivious lack of right and wrong and total disregard.
> 
> I'm not sure if at some point I will decide to move or not, since I have been here so long. I like my house but wish it were set in a small, beautiful mountain town and every morning I could wake up, look out my window and see the mountains, lake or valley below.....not back or side yard fences. Hope to someday make that dream come true. I grew up near the mountains, not where I am now, and I miss that small town environment.



Any updates since you talked to the guy, Cindy?


----------



## Lon

Considering my age and physical condition and I am living in the best possible environment.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am not happy with all the above and will hopefully be moving in July. Have to find a new place first.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm content with my little apartment, the neighbors, location, price, etc...

My big grumble for the moment is that the park bench in the courtyard disappeared yesterday.

I enjoyed sitting for a few minutes on nice days and so did several other tenants.

Funny how that one insignificant change can upset my quiet little life.

A new tenant moving in would never realize we ever had a park bench or give it a thought!


----------



## DaveA

I'd have to say that I'm happy here.  I'm still living in the house where I was born, back in 1933.  

My grandfather built it in 1921 and my mum, dad, and myself lived with them.  When my grandparents died, the house was passed on to my folks, who lived out their days here. 

My wife and I had built a small home in 1962, on another section of the old farm but when my folks suddenly passed, 4 years later we inherited the old homestead and decided to move back and live there, eventually selling our "new" home 12 years later (after leasing it through those years).

Our youngest daughter and husband shared the home with us and in 1995, when her first child was to arrive, we GAVE them the house and retained a life lease for ourselves.  It's one of the best choices I ever made.  In our early retirement years we spent our winters in Florida and spring and fall at another daughter's cottage in Maine. We now skip our Florida trips but still visit in Maine.  We never have to concern ourselves with upkeep, utility costs, taxes, etc.. and  as we've moved into our 80's, it's very comforting to be surrounded by kids and grandkids when health problems arrive.

Having read many of the family threads on this forum, I'd hardly recommend our choice for many, as sadly, family harmony doesn't seem to be present.  We have a flow of college students (grandson) and high school kids (grand-daughter) passing through our lives and we're "gram & gramp" to all of them.  Neighbors are OK, I guess.  Never have much to say to them other than good morning, etc..  In a nutshell - - I hope my last days are spent here as they were for my folks and grandparents.


----------



## gennie

Yes.  My apartment is convenient, small and tidy and easy to keep that way.


----------



## CindyLouWho

C'est Moi said:


> Any updates since you talked to the guy, Cindy?


Hi, C'est Moi, thanks for asking.

Well, so far so good as to not finding anymore "dog's business" in my yard. When I was mowing the lawn last week there was some on the grass near the end of the driveway, but that could have been another person walking their dog around the block and like some do, didn't bother to pick it up. 

My neighbor on the other side of me lent me this "Poop Free Zone" little sign (lol), so I put it up.

Guess that's really the least of your worries when you own a home, compared to the maintenance issues anyway.


----------



## C'est Moi

CindyLouWho said:


> Hi, C'est Moi, thanks for asking.
> 
> Well, so far so good as to not finding anymore "dog's business" in my yard. When I was mowing the lawn last week there was some on the grass near the end of the driveway, but that could have been another person walking their dog around the block and like some do, didn't bother to pick it up.
> 
> My neighbor on the other side of me lent me this "Poop Free Zone" little sign (lol), so I put it up.
> 
> Guess that's really the least of your worries when you own a home, compared to the maintenance issues anyway.



I'm glad it seems to be resolved.   And yeah... not a big "problem" but annoying anyway.   Especially if you aren't watching your step!!


----------

